# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  اصدارجديد لجهاز Samsat HD 80 Mini وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019

## mohamed73

اصدارجديد لجهاز  
Samsat HD 80 Mini 
وتثبيت عمل قنوات BEOUTQ بتاريخ07-01-2019    
Samsat HD 80 Mini 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

